# Lap & Dye showed blocked tubes but no reason why??



## Baby#1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Can anyone shed some light on this... 

On Tues I had a lap & Dye, after surgery the doc came round and told me that the dye wouldnt pass through either tube BUT there was no scar tissue or adhesion's and in fact they were a little baffled as everything looked perfectly healthy down there - she even showed me pics and everything really did look perfectly healthy ... In my groggy state I did manage to ask if there was any fluid, to which the doc said there wasnt.  So I asked if I needed further surgery and she said no, IVF for you.
My question is.. how can my tubes be blocked with no reason  I am waiting for the letter from the doc so I can go through it further, but I am confused.

Thanks again


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi sometimes unfortunately there's isn't a clear answer as to why these things happen. I had a partially blocked tube but opted to have it removed because I was told ivf could stimulate the tube causing hydro fluid causing problems during ivf and low and behold after my lap there was the hydro. The fact that they seem to think everything is healthy goes for you. When I had a ectopic preganancy the hospital said I looked ok and couldn't understand why it happened and after the operation there was only little scar tissue and my other tube was fine but over time the scarring got worse. I havnt had any reason why and decided to just leave it at that I asked so many questions but got no answers or different answers from different doctors which was very confusing so I understand how you feel. I had to push my doctors for tests ect and I was constantly on the phone so I took to this site for help. Hopefully someone e les can shed some light for you I hope you get all the answers you need


----------

